# Edge/Yellow Gravel 9/27



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Left the ship yard around 6:00 a.m. Saturday morning with Sniper, April and my 2 boys. Weather was perfect with a beautiful sunrise. We hit the bait boat up and we were on our way to Yellow Gravel for some bottom bumping. Seas were less than 2' so we opened her up and let it run. We got out about 7:45 and put a scamp in the boat pretty quick. Bite was a little slow so we headed to the edge. 



















Got to the Edge and not as many boats as I'm use to seeing. The bite was much better as we caught an assortment of fish.










We see a large figure in the water swimming at us.










It was a Hammerhead about 7' long. He hung out with us for a while then off he went.

The kids had a blast.




























We stopped in state waters to try for a few Red Snapper. In less than 30 minutes we had our 10 fish. It was a great day of fishing, we had 10 snapper, 5 scamp and 1 Jack.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, it looks like the kids had a blast. Hate to hear the Yellow Gravel didn't produce for you. It is often all or nothing when you go out there, but it looks like you recovered well.

Matt


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Mike!!!! Man I woulda tried to hook that hammerhead too! Taste like pork!



Glad too see the kids had fun too!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch,looks like you had a great time with your family. a day that they will never forget.:clap


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys but Clay, I'm saving that hammer head for the tourny!!!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a great time. The kids will remember for a long time as well. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

The water didnt look like that last weekend when I was down :banghead

Good job Mike I am sure the kids had a blast!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea Sam, I hate that the weather was rough last weekend. You sure got to pic your days with the price of gas.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a great day fishing. You could see the fish about 40' below the surface as you were reeling them in.


----------

